# 55 going on 85



## Engineman (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello all, Right I'm not going to faf about just tell you all as quickly as possible what my problem is.........I am 55 years old and for the last 9 years I have suffered with low testosterone,  I am unable to get an erection at all and I suffer from fatigue every single day fro around 3 in the afternoon and the worse bit is......I have lost all desire for girls!!!  Here in England the NHS does not want to treat this only with some shit rub on cream which is basically absolutely crap! Ive been on it now for 4 months and it does Nothing!  I have access to sustanon 250, Enanthate and Cypionate,  I want to take something to put me back on track and feeling like a man again!  My quistion to you all is which one, how much and how often do I take it? 
Any advice please as I am almost ready to jump off the closest high bridge! 9 years a long time to suffer with this sort of life killer! 

Thanks in advance 

Steve


----------



## solidassears (Jan 30, 2017)

Why don't you see a doc and get a test scrip for TRT? Creams suck, but if you can't get your doc to give you a script, I would start at 200 mg every other week, after a couple of months, get your blood work done one week after the injection and see where your levels are.

I've been on TRT for about three years and for me to have a normal range level it's about 100 mg a week or 200 every two weeks. Your balls are going to shrivel to raisins, but that's the deal.


----------



## Engineman (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello Solidassears, Thanks for your reply.  I have seen the doctor and she simply referred me to a specialist who after a year did agree to proscribe me TRT but this has been a 2% cream which is useless! I am 15 stone and of stocky build.  After 4 months of treatment its done nothing!  I have just had bloods taken but won't get the results until the 9th Feb.  I can't go on like this and need to start doing something......If I take anything other then the cream the doctor has already told me she won't work with me so Im buggered to get bloods taken!  So what do I do??   which one of the 3 is best to take for me? I dont want to build much muscle but at the moment after a days work I have nothing left to go to the gym! I just want get my life back and keep my young wife happy!!! 

Regards

Steve


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 30, 2017)

I am 57 I have been on TRT for over a year. My doctor prescribed 200 mg of test cyp a week and it made a huge difference in all of the issues you speak of. 
Me personally I have found that I feel best at around 100 to 150 mgs a week. so if you are going to self prescribe I would start somewhere around there and see how you feel in a couple of weeks. 
There is a TRT section here, start reading and see what others are up against and then make a informed decision. Good luck....


----------



## brazey (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## solidassears (Jan 30, 2017)

You didn't list what you should take; I'm not your doc or even a doctor, but if I were you I would get some 200 or 250 Testosterone cypionate or enanthate. I don't think there's much difference in the oil used; the main thing is to get some testosterone into your bloodstream.  



Engineman said:


> Hello Solidassears, Thanks for your reply.  I have seen the doctor and she simply referred me to a specialist who after a year did agree to proscribe me TRT but this has been a 2% cream which is useless! I am 15 stone and of stocky build.  After 4 months of treatment its done nothing!  I have just had bloods taken but won't get the results until the 9th Feb.  I can't go on like this and need to start doing something......If I take anything other then the cream the doctor has already told me she won't work with me so Im buggered to get bloods taken!  So what do I do??   which one of the 3 is best to take for me? I dont want to build much muscle but at the moment after a days work I have nothing left to go to the gym! I just want get my life back and keep my young wife happy!!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome to board bro


----------



## yesidont (Feb 11, 2017)

welcome, 
IMO you should start from 200mg each 2 weeks, after a 6-8 weeks just go and check your test level, if it be around 500 it should be really enough becuse it may change in your body to DHT and as you know it isnt good to your prostate so also check it and check PSH level, but always you can take milk thistle 400-1000mg ED, it gonna switch of androgen receptors in your prostate and in your skin ( not totally but it really helps with it ) So mate dont ask how much, just say us how high level of testo you want, than start from 200-250mg each 2 weeks and wait to check how it works to you. good luck


----------



## WaterMan (May 13, 2017)

Hi:

I kinda had the same issue.  First and foremost, I would make sure that you get on board with a doctor.  Make sure there is no overriding issues like a tumor in your brain, or some other endocrine disease.  I do not recommend cream.  It can get on others in your family.  I do shots.   When I first started, I did 70 mg of TRT once a week.  I felt better in about 2 weeks.  Energy came back.   However, there were side effects.  My estrogen level went into roof. So I am on amatrzole(spelling), to keep my estrogen in check. 

I did not like my other labs (I would have to go get them and it is kind of early).  My sugar is high, and my cholesterol is high,

You really have to go get labs, and look.   It will take you some time to get use to all the lingo and side effects.  Start slow and understand what you are doing.  Everyone is different and you may react diffeenbtly to TRT,

I am also asking others opitons of me.  I was worried about roid rage(i already have a bad temper).  My wife says I am less grumpy now, and much happier.  Look to others in your family about attitude and moods to be sure things are not taking a tool on your mind as well.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2017)

Welcome, you came to the right place


----------

